# Tohatsu 50 TLDI spin-on fuel filter recommendations



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Gents, I know there are a couple of owners on here. Does Tohatsu make it's own spin-on filters, like yamaha does? I am referring to the filter ON THE BOAT. What brand are most recommending? Sierra? 

Thanks for you help.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

I use the Racore filters


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

whatever is available that fits my filter holder. usually Sierra.


----------

